# From Warm To Cold



## safeboy43 (6 Jun 2007)

Hey All,

Its not too often that I ask a question here but I've got a head scratcher for a fellow runner. I've been running regularly for about a year now and heading off the BMQ fairly soon. Out here on the West coast, the weather is pretty well moderated but it has been very warm for the last few days. Some of the temps were topping 30 Degrees. 

Anyways, I was having a great time (no pun intended) running my 2.4 km in 11 minutes nearly five times a week. Sporting shorts and a t-shirt, it was easy going. That is, until the standard rainy and cold weather returned yesterday and I was forced into running in the rain (as an alternative to the treadmill). 

I went for my run today and wore my trac suite (as opposed to shorts and a t-shirt). I nearly died when I looked at my time.  2.4 km in 11:47! For me, this was nearly disastrous. 

I'm not too sure if this is just me but has this ever happened to anybody? I figured it might just be my lack of motivation to run in the rain but would wearing long pants and a sweater again put some more "strain" on the body when running?

Sorry if this sounds weird. Just looking for some input.  ???

Thanks very much,
Twitch


----------



## Gorak (7 Jun 2007)

I know when I was training for the POPAT I was doing 2.4 k in about 11:15.  The weather was cold and I was training at a track near my ouse by myself.  Day of the POPAT, probably one of the worst windy/rainy days in Vancouver last year, just after all the storms that knocked Stanley park around.  We ran the Brocton Oval and part of the sea wall that was still there, 2.4km, and my time was 10:16.  The adrenaline of being in competition with other applicants really pushed me to my PB.  For you, I wouldn't worry about times as much as getting a good, hard physical workout.  Work on tempo runs and 1-2-3 runs.  Wind sprints and sprint intervals can really help as well.  Hell, if you're running 5 times a week, when the time comes for you to run at Basic, with the pressure of your platoon and the competitiveness, you'll be just fine.


----------



## safeboy43 (7 Jun 2007)

Gorak said:
			
		

> I know when I was training for the POPAT I was doing 2.4 k in about 11:15.  The weather was cold and I was training at a track near my ouse by myself.  Day of the POPAT, probably one of the worst windy/rainy days in Vancouver last year, just after all the storms that knocked Stanley park around.  We ran the Brocton Oval and part of the sea wall that was still there, 2.4km, and my time was 10:16.  The adrenaline of being in competition with other applicants really pushed me to my PB.  For you, I wouldn't worry about times as much as getting a good, hard physical workout.  Work on tempo runs and 1-2-3 runs.  Wind sprints and sprint intervals can really help as well.  Hell, if you're running 5 times a week, when the time comes for you to run at Basic, with the pressure of your platoon and the competitiveness, you'll be just fine.


I've never actually thought about competitiveness bringing down your time. I will have to try that. To me though, time seems to dictate how much of a workout you get. Because (obviously) you have to push yourself harder to reach your 2.4 goal earlier. 

I suppose I'll have to get used to running in the rain again. Maybe it's time for a new running route with some more challenges  >

Thank you very much for the info


----------



## Munxcub (7 Jun 2007)

Like all physical training, routine is the enemy. Make sure you mix up your running days with sprints, fartleks, intervals, long distance, medium distance, hills, etc... Don't let your body adapt to any 1 thing, and before you know it you will have adapted to taking on any possiblity.


----------



## safeboy43 (8 Jun 2007)

That is very true. I'm going to start taking some random routes today and see how that goes.

This is all very helpful info but my main question was: 

Could the change between 30 Degree temperatures one day and back to cold and rainy the next be enough to throw your time off by nearly a minute? 

Thank you so much for all this info. It has helped tons


----------

